# Church of Scotland General Assembly 2009



## scottmaciver (May 26, 2009)

You will all Im sure have heard of the horrific decision taken by the Church of Scotland General Assembly on Saturday night where they approved the Aberdeen Presbytery's call of an minister actively and openly living in a homosexual relationship. They approved the call by a majority of 326 to 267 with the rest abstentions.

Im a member in another denomination but where I live on the Isle of Lewis the Church of Scotland is very reformed and were in complete opposition to the majority in the CofS who argued not from scripture in the debate at the assembly but to move with the times etc. I would ask for prayerful support for all true Bible believing Christians in the Church of Scotland at this difficult time

Please see a link to a statement about the general assembly ruling from the Rev William Philip, minister in St Georges Tron, Glasgow (below)

What do you make of the response of the evangelicals, should they at this point sever their ties and withdraw from the Church or is their response correct according to the link below? 

Sermonline < Media < St George's-Tron Church


----------



## Trevor Kirkland (May 26, 2009)

Those who are opposed are now put to the test. Will they go or stay. I suspect they will stay and mutter.


----------

